# Hermann Tortoise Substrate



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Hi Everyone

I have just been given 2 Hermann tortoises 

I have a couple of questions regarding substrates 

I am using somthing called pro rep mediterranean mix which was kindly given to me along with the tortoises they seem to like it very much but as I am down to the last couple of bags I looked into buying more and I thought it was quite expensive and was looking for alternatives 

I do not mind carrying on buying the pro rep mix if it is the best for them but a lot of people on various forums use a 50 50 mix of top soil and childrens play sand which is also quite cheap price wise compared with the pro rep 

Is that good for a Hermann? Also my concern is that any additives in the soil may harm them I appologise for my ignorance as I am not a gardener but if that is the case how would I know the soil would be 'Tortoise Friendly' and safe to use for them 

Thanks for taking the time to read that lot!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Steralised top soil is good. Homebase's in particular. B&Q's apparently has lots of extra bits in, but you need to check it through. Sand can irritate their eyes so is probably best to avoid.

What are you keeping them in/on and what are you feeding - in case we can help!

If you want to repost in the main Shelled section you should get some more answers.

If you want to post some pictures of their undersides showing their tails someone should be able to id/sex them if they are large enough!

Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Hi 

I am feeding them dandelions watercress etc I was given a few books also that gives indications on what is good for them (No Iceberg!)

They are in an open top enclosure indoors and have a run outside with shelter

Regarding the substrate do you reccomend just top soil for them with nothing mixed in 

I have noticed since it got hotter the smaller one has taken to burrowing in the substrate 

Applogies again for my lack of green thumbs but will the bag of soil say sterilised or words to that effect on the bag 

Was this the homebase soil you were reffering to? http://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wc...ay?langId=110&storeId=10151&partNumber=648091 
I noticed that one does say sterilised on the bag the other stuff online was compost and manure which I cant imagine being too good at all!

Thanks for your time


----------

